# Shipping containers?



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Anyone use a shipping container (conex) for storage? I'm curious to get opinions on how well they work, condensation issues, reputable companies in southeast michigan that sell them..etc etc. 

I was going to build decent sized shed, but the more I research it, a 20' shipping container might be better. 

Any thoughts on adding a gable roof or other mods that make the container look more like a shed instead of a steel box? Windows etc 

Thanks


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> Anyone use a shipping container (conex) for storage? I'm curious to get opinions on how well they work, condensation issues, reputable companies in southeast michigan that sell them..etc etc.
> 
> I was going to build decent sized shed, but the more I research it, a 20' shipping container might be better.
> 
> ...


The non-profit that I volunteer at has a few of these shipping containers that are used for outside storage of maintenance equipment, etc.
I will have to look at them this week to see if the doors are weather tight. I don't think I have seen any weather stripping on the doors or frame to seal out the weather, but that doesn't mean that you can't apply something to seal the doors. When the doors are shut, it will be basically sealed, so any water or moisture will stay inside unless you provide for ventilation. 
This is the only problem I see with them. you have to leave a path way going to the back in order to be able to retrieve things stored in the back of the container. The ones I am familiar with are 8' wide, 8.5' high and 20' long. In fact, they are all going to be 8' wide and 8.5' high. 
There are insulated containers available also.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

You know those things are very heavy.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

I would like to buy 3 but not sure where to find them ??? 

I am not interested in paying top dollar but rather find a source


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Keep a eye on the storage units auctions. Part of the buyers bids are for the scrape value plus the flatbed towing company cost to the junk yard. Go to one of the auctions and talk to a few buyers to see what the deal is. IF THEY TALK you might find a storage unit buyer willing to sell right to you. Get back with us and see how you do. Only certain auctions consists of the metal containers. Since you are only one county over check out the one in Port Huron on Holland Ave. If you find out what scrape yard everybody tows to these guys will wheel and deal in the PH area. I see a lot of company's in CL, that might be were they are buying at.
I often thought for a buried gun blind on a hill buried about half way with dirt on top.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

That would be on Kraft road not Holland in Fort Gratiot township.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Nostromo said:


> You know those things are very heavy.


I believe the 20 footers weigh right around 5000 lbs. Not terrible.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

on a call said:


> I would like to buy 3 but not sure where to find them ???
> 
> I am not interested in paying top dollar but rather find a source


If I figure something out, I'll let you know. I'm just interested in one 20 footer.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> If I figure something out, I'll let you know. I'm just interested in one 20 footer.


I see them at shipping yards but never dropped in on them to ask. 

If I find a source I too will let you know.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Petronius said:


> The non-profit that I volunteer at has a few of these shipping containers that are used for outside storage of maintenance equipment, etc.
> I will have to look at them this week to see if the doors are weather tight. I don't think I have seen any weather stripping on the doors or frame to seal out the weather, but that doesn't mean that you can't apply something to seal the doors. When the doors are shut, it will be basically sealed, so any water or moisture will stay inside unless you provide for ventilation.
> This is the only problem I see with them. you have to leave a path way going to the back in order to be able to retrieve things stored in the back of the container. The ones I am familiar with are 8' wide, 8.5' high and 20' long. In fact, they are all going to be 8' wide and 8.5' high.
> There are insulated containers available also.


Hey Petro..
A lot of the companies that advertise on Facebook marketplace and Craigslist seem to guarantee the containers. No leaks, rust holes etc. I have read that they do seal up pretty well. My wife doesn't like the idea of a big steel box sitting on our property so, if I do go this route, I'll need to possibly add a gable roof and maybe some windows.


----------



## scubajay (Jun 9, 2003)

Shipping Container; Lesson Learned

I utilize a 20' shipping container for storage. I found that the big doors are a PITA to open and close, which I found especially annoying when I just need quick entrance to get something. I had a standard locking steel door integrated within one of the large doors. I can still open the large double doors if required, but for quick entrance the standard steel door is much more convenient.

As for weather proof, mine is not. During hard rain from the correct angle there is a small amount of water intrusion through the large doors.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> Hey Petro..
> A lot of the companies that advertise on Facebook marketplace and Craigslist seem to guarantee the containers. No leaks, rust holes etc. I have read that they do seal up pretty well. My wife doesn't like the idea of a big steel box sitting on our property so, if I do go this route, I'll need to possibly add a gable roof and maybe some windows.





on a call said:


> I see them at shipping yards but never dropped in on them to ask.
> 
> If I find a source I too will let you know.


I'll probably be able to find out where my volunteer site got theirs in two or three days. They got a couple of more in the last couple of months.


----------



## eyepod (Dec 31, 2010)

https://www.usedstoragecontainersusa.com/Saginaw-MI-used-storage-containers.php


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

eyepod said:


> https://www.usedstoragecontainersusa.com/Saginaw-MI-used-storage-containers.php



Hi Eyepod.. 
Have you dealt with that company before? Reason I ask is because it seems there are a bunch of fly by night type companies listed all over craigslist. Most say they're in Detroit or one of the major hub cities in MI, but when you look a bit deeper they are based all over the country.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

scubajay said:


> Shipping Container; Lesson Learned
> 
> I utilize a 20' shipping container for storage. I found that the big doors are a PITA to open and close, which I found especially annoying when I just need quick entrance to get something. I had a standard locking steel door integrated within one of the large doors. I can still open the large double doors if required, but for quick entrance the standard steel door is much more convenient.
> 
> As for weather proof, mine is not. During hard rain from the correct angle there is a small amount of water intrusion through the large doors.



Jay do you recall where you got yours? how long have you had it?


----------



## eyepod (Dec 31, 2010)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> Hi Eyepod..
> Have you dealt with that company before? Reason I ask is because it seems there are a bunch of fly by night type companies listed all over craigslist. Most say they're in Detroit or one of the major hub cities in MI, but when you look a bit deeper they are based all over the country.


No have not..


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> Hi Eyepod..
> Have you dealt with that company before? Reason I ask is because it seems there are a bunch of fly by night type companies listed all over craigslist. Most say they're in Detroit or one of the major hub cities in MI, but when you look a bit deeper they are based all over the country.


A Wind and Water Tight (WWT) container will have rust and dents. Cargo Worthy (CWO) will be in better condition. A One Trip container is new or almost new.
The companies will deliver and require a certain amount of room for the delivery.
Every major city have these containers being stored, ready for sale.
Check these sites out. 

https://onsitestorage.com/locations/michigan/

https://westerncontainersales.com/shipping-container-prices/detroit-mi/


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Make sure you find out if you will be taxed for the new building and if so how much. I know it's not a building but some places will still tax it.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

On a tractor forum a guy bought 2 of these and set them on pads so they set apart. He then added trusses and a roof over the top and made a drive thru in the middle. He then cut small door holes in the sides of the containers so he did not have to use the big doors. Another thought is have you checked out the tube buildings. Neighbors as of them and they seem to be a good buy compared to a pole barn style building. If you buy one like is sitting on the lots aroun they install it for the price they have on them


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Scout 2 said:


> On a tractor forum a guy bought 2 of these and set them on pads so they set apart. He then added trusses and a roof over the top and made a drive thru in the middle. He then cut small door holes in the sides of the containers so he did not have to use the big doors. Another thought is have you checked out the tube buildings. Neighbors as of them and they seem to be a good buy compared to a pole barn style building. If you buy one like is sitting on the lots aroun they install it for the price they have on them



Iv'e been looking at pics of container builds for the last few days.. Pretty slick huh? I just need one 20 footer right now for storage. I have a 3 car garage and the wife is getting ticked because all my toys take up there garage space and we cant fit a car in there... Tractor (getting a new one in 2 weeks), quads, gardening stuff, work bench, tools, welder, compressor.. you name it... we have it. I need to get some of the stuff into an outbuilding of sorts.. The shipping container idea made sense.. 

Here's a pic of what I think you were talking about.. some of these people build really nice stuff with these containers. 

View attachment 370391


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

My wife found a place where I can get a 40' delivered to my property in Whittemore for $2650. Guaranteed not to leak for 5 yrs


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Swampdog467 said:


> My wife found a place where I can get a 40' delivered to my property in Whittemore for $2650. Guaranteed not to leak for 5 yrs


I haven't seen it, it was something she found on Facebook marketplace. She messaged them on there.

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

